# Worst Type to be Stuck In an Elevator With



## Filigeedreamer (Sep 4, 2010)

SuspenderOfDisbelief said:


> This. Right here. QED.
> Sorry enfp, I love you most of the time. Except for those times that I don't. A lot of the time.
> :happy:


_nawww_...I send my love to all of you *blows kisses*

I mean I just feel so aprechiated right now. (I really wish there was a smily that batted it's eyelashes)



Drea said:


> ENFP, even though I love them to death. I just can't talk to anyone I don't know @[email protected] and ENFPs just loooove to talk to strangers.


It's ok, I don't need other people to talk back...might be useful to learn to fall asleep with your eyes open though.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I vote ESFP.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

ENTJ,ESTJ.......and any other type who would attempt to berate me with commands or orders....A battle is eminent....
perhaps also INFP,but that is dependent on how excessively they begin to whine about being in an elevator...
ESTP,because....this simply would not be pleasant(for either party)


----------



## SuspenderOfDisbelief (Nov 10, 2010)

Filigeedreamer said:


> _nawww_...I send my love to all of you *blows kisses*
> 
> I mean I just feel so aprechiated right now. (I really wish there was a smily that batted it's eyelashes)


Baha. Thats the thing about ENFPs. I like them as long as I have the option to put some distance between me and them as quickly as I can.

But in reality, I think its that whole... The stronger the negative vibe I shoot at you gets, the hotter and brighter you all seem to burn o.o We direct our energies in completely different areas.

But no seriously, don't get me wrong, its nothing against you all- In fact I tend to enjoy your company more than most, when its not so overbearing as to crush me back into my introversion x.x


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Fuck, I'd probably singing along to the music most of the time to care (out of the two songs I know by them). And why the hate on ENFPs? :dry:

I'd say ESFJ, because I would likely be annoyed to death. No offense.:tongue:


----------



## Filigeedreamer (Sep 4, 2010)

SuspenderOfDisbelief said:


> Baha. Thats the thing about ENFPs. I like them as long as I have the option to put some distance between me and them as quickly as I can.
> 
> But in reality, I think its that whole... The stronger the negative vibe I shoot at you gets, the hotter and brighter you all seem to burn o.o We direct our energies in completely different areas.
> 
> But no seriously, don't get me wrong, its nothing against you all- In fact I tend to enjoy your company more than most, when its not so overbearing as to crush me back into my introversion x.x


I always burn brightly *preans*

We arn't all wacky all the time, I am actually pretty watchful and quirt in general, and I guard my privacy. I can only burn so bright for so long before I want to go read, or sleep, for hours. 

I'm pretty fond of INFJs actually, and they are probably a type I wouldn't mind so much to be stuck in a lift with. I like they are self sufficent, and they recognise my need for space. I doubt they'd bother me too much, and the negativity rolls off of me. My best friend is an INFJ, and I spend ages listening to her complain about unalterable things, or just things in general.


----------



## SuspenderOfDisbelief (Nov 10, 2010)

Filigeedreamer said:


> I always burn brightly *preans*
> 
> We arn't all wacky all the time, I am actually pretty watchful and quirt in general, and I guard my privacy. I can only burn so bright for so long before I want to go read, or sleep, for hours.
> 
> I'm pretty fond of INFJs actually, and they are probably a type I wouldn't mind so much to be stuck in a lift with. I like they are self sufficent, and they recognise my need for space. I doubt they'd bother me too much, and the negativity rolls off of me. My best friend is an INFJ, and I spend ages listening to her complain about unalterable things, or just things in general.


Haha yeah, maybe I'm being unfair. Although, I tend to find that ENFPs will push some things a little far. This being said, my most stable friendships tend to be with ESFPs and ENFPs.

You sound like a good person for typical INFJs, actually.

I'll hold to my prejudice though- Stick me in a small box with an ENFP for a week, and I'm not sure I'll retain sanity.

Same thing with INFJs too, though.


----------



## Filigeedreamer (Sep 4, 2010)

SuspenderOfDisbelief said:


> Haha yeah, maybe I'm being unfair. Although, I tend to find that ENFPs will push some things a little far. This being said, my most stable friendships tend to be with ESFPs and ENFPs.
> 
> You sound like a good person for typical INFJs, actually.
> 
> ...


Stick anybody in a small box with just one other person, endless music, and grapes falling on them twice a day, and I doubt they'd retain their sanity. :happy:

No one could take that for a week and not come out changed, or more likly that explosives vest would be detonated long before that.


----------



## SuspenderOfDisbelief (Nov 10, 2010)

Filigeedreamer said:


> Stick anybody in a small box with just one other person, endless music, and grapes falling on them twice a day, and I doubt they'd retain their sanity. :happy:
> 
> No one could take that for a week and not come out changed, or more likly that explosives vest would be detonated long before that.


I give it a day before I did something out of pure boredom.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Whoever has the smelliest bowel movements...?

Seriously, I'm not sure I'd want to be stuck with my clone in an elevator for a week, and I'm pretty awesome. Ooh, being stranded alone for a week sounds really good right about now!

Okay, okay. I'll play along. The three people I'd want to be stuck with the least are probably all ESFJs. The two females make my blood boil - complete, absolute, total lack of logic and objectivity, and the male likes to tell people what to do (sorry, ain't happenin', buddy). That being said, I know another ESFJ who would be at the top of the list of people who I wouldn't mind being stuck in the elevator with (as much).



Filigeedreamer said:


> Stick anybody in a small box with just one other person, endless music, and grapes falling on them twice a day, and I doubt they'd retain their sanity. :happy:


True! It'd be like Captain Kangaroo with a certain rotten smell after a couple days if you didn't finish them off...


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Filigeedreamer said:


> Wow, you guys really seem to find us ENFPs irksome.
> 
> I mean I _love_ Fleetwood Mac, I'd be singing along, demanding to be hand fed graps and entertained. We could braid each others hair and tell each other meaningful stories about our childhoods. It's be awsome. :tongue:.


Hahaha I'm not gonna lie, if that's how ENFPs would act in a stuck elevator, I don't think there's a better person to be stuck with!


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Alistair said:


> * I'd probably singing along to the music most of the time*
> 
> And why the hate on ENFPs? :dry:


That is why.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

filigeedreamer said:


> wow, you guys really seem to find us enfps irksome.
> 
> I mean i _love_ fleetwood mac, i'd be singing along, demanding to be hand fed graps and entertained. We could braid each others hair and tell each other meaningful stories about our childhoods. It's be awsome. :tongue:
> 
> ...



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

In this case I think a feeler would be the worst to be stuck with. I wouldn't like extroverts much either because that could lead to conversation. I guess that thinkers are more likely to stay calm in such situation. I would prefer to be stuck in an elevator with an IXTJ because they could get us out there while I'm having an emotional break down quietly inside my head. EXFJ would be the worst option.


----------



## Zefyra (Jan 5, 2011)

My question is... how did we get in the elevator? And where'd the person get the detonator vest? 
Aside from that... Anything S Esp SJs... I could handle NFJ though I think. Almost any N would be okay I think. Though preferably the introverted one. Though, I like Fleetwood Mac alright, and I carry a book, earbuds and a sketchbook with me where ever I go so maybe I could just tune them out if I needed to...


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

An INTJ, they just tend to piss me off in general (generalizing obviously). I would say one of the best types would be ENFP because then at least I wouldn't be bored. Another ENTP would probably piss me off too, lol. An INTP, INFP, and INFJ would be cool too.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I'm gping to plan my trips carefully now.that i know what can happen in an elevator. Hence I'll have my elevator preparedness backback well stocked.

1. ear plugs
2. can of lysol spray for the smelly bowel movements
3. guide to disarming body ammo
4. fire extinguisher. I may have to act real, real fast
5. grapes


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> I'm gping to plan my trips carefully now.that i know what can happen in an elevator. Hence I'll have my elevator preparedness backback well stocked.
> 
> 1. ear plugs
> 2. can of lysol spray for the smelly bowel movements
> ...


Ear plugs, Lysol, guide to disarming body ammo, fire extinguisher, but most importantly, grapes.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ISFJ, just because someone of that type has been bugging me lately. If I had to be stuck in a lift with a type, I prefer them extroverted.


----------



## Shine (Jul 16, 2010)

Not sure about worst but I'd prefer to be stuck with an INFP or INFJ.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't do well with ESTJs, personally. Bad history. I can ignore most other types but they ruffle my feathers


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

ISTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, ENFJ, ENTJ, ESFP ...

But at least that explosive vest is touch-activated. That means *keep your hands off me or I'll blow you up!* :crazy:

But why am I stuck in a bathroom-less elevator for a week with some kind of suicide bomber? With falling grapes?

Any type that can figure out how to get us out using that explosive vest is okay in my book, even if they are one of the ones listed above. Well, unless they are ISTJ/ISFJ.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

CarenRose said:


> ISTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, ENFJ, ENTJ, ESFP ...


Wow. 5 types... odds are definitely in your favor that you'll hate being stuck in an elevator.... lol

ESFJ for me. I'd go nuts, climb out of the elevator, jump, and plummet to my death.


----------



## Roux (Nov 10, 2010)

Any type that whines, panics or cries about the situation instead of finding a solution for escape. You can have your emotional break downs AFTER we get out. And put 5 kilometres between us. :tongue:

Also, three times a day you'd have to worry about falling grapes accidentally activating the touch activated bomb...:dry:


----------



## Stand Alone (Apr 25, 2009)

What's the damage radius of the explosive? ... it matters.


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> Wow. 5 types... odds are definitely in your favor that you'll hate being stuck in an elevator.... lol.


(Actually, that's 6 :wink I could have listed more.
But yes, I would hate being stuck in an elevator with anyone else, period! Well, maybe not with an INTP.



Entropic said:


> Also, three times a day you'd have to worry about falling grapes accidentally activating the touch activated bomb...:dry:


I lol'd ... *out loud* :crazy:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

CarenRose said:


> (Actually, that's 6 :wink I could have listed more.
> But yes, I would hate being stuck in an elevator with anyone else, period! Well, maybe not with an INTP.
> 
> 
> I lol'd ... *out loud* :crazy:


Dang it, I can't count. HHAHAAHHA ok well i'll make sure to send all the intps in the world to broken elevators in case you happen to be there


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> Dang it, I can't count. HHAHAAHHA ok well i'll make sure to send all the intps in the world to broken elevators in case you happen to be there


No, no, I don't want to be stuck in an elevator with all the INTP's in the world!  I think we would be too heavy.


----------



## Roux (Nov 10, 2010)

> What's the damage radius of the explosive? ... it matters.


I would conclude that it's powerful enough to kill the occupants. Otherwise why bother. Unless of course it was placed there as a means to facilitate escape for the more ingenious victims.



> I lol'd ... *out loud*


Thank you, I try. roud:


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Entropic said:


> Any type that whines, panics or cries about the situation instead of finding a solution for escape. You can have your emotional break downs AFTER we get out. And put 5 kilometres between us. :tongue:


This. Anyone who whines about the situation or complains annoys the hell out of me. I've found a few ISFJs especially grating when it comes to that, maybe it's just the people and not the type...... I'd probably like to be stuck with another ENFP. Then we'd do lots of talking but we'd also understand when it's time to stfu.


----------



## Stand Alone (Apr 25, 2009)

Entropic said:


> I would conclude that it's powerful enough to kill the occupants. Otherwise why bother. Unless of course it was placed there as a means to facilitate escape for the more ingenious victims.


Probably... but if you absolutely can't stand your co-occupant, you could get in the opposite corner, throw a grape at them, and just take your chances. Hopefully it'll breach the door without wounding you too severely to escape. But it'd be better just to wait it out or try other methods. It's only a week, anyway.

And now people will start saying they don't want to be trapped with an ISTP.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> Dang it, I can't count. HHAHAAHHA ok well i'll make sure to send all the intps in the world to broken elevators in case you happen to be there


Good luck getting them to decide on a scheduled time, let alone following said schedule! :wink:



Stand Alone said:


> Probably... but if you absolutely can't stand your co-occupant, you could get in the opposite corner, throw a grape at them, and just take your chances. Hopefully it'll breach the door without wounding you too severely to escape. But it'd be better just to wait it out or try other methods. It's only a week, anyway.
> 
> And now people will start saying they don't want to be trapped with an ISTP.


Or any of the misanthropic types. ISTPs would do it for the laughs, INTPs would do it just to see what happens, INTJs would do it because they'd rather die than have to socialize with even one of the unwashed masses...



CarenRose said:


> But why am I stuck in a bathroom-less elevator for a week with some kind of suicide bomber? With falling grapes?


Either that's a _really_ elaborate suicide plan by an in individual who knows he or she is annoying in the extreme, or it's all part of some INTJ's crackpot plot to take over the world. Maybe they need competent escapists for their plan...

Ooh, I think we're missing an interesting question here - who would be the most likely to play mind games with the other person in the elevator? :mellow:


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

Napoleptic said:


> Or any of the misanthropic types. ISTPs would do it for the laughs, INTPs would do it just to see what happens, INTJs would do it because they'd rather die than have to socialize with even one of the unwashed masses...


Hmmmmm ... those are the top (only?) three types I would have chosen to be _okay_ with ... :laughing:



> Ooh, I think we're missing an interesting question here - who would be the most likely to play mind games with the other person in the elevator? :mellow:


Good question. I'd say an INTJ in need of entertainment.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

CarenRose said:


> Hmmmmm ... those are the top (only?) three types I would have chosen to be _okay_ with ... :laughing:


I'd be okay with them because they'd be likely to leave me alone. I could pull out my book and read in silence while waiting for someone to realize the elevator alarm had gone off.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

An SJ would be HORRIBLE


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I am in agreement and SJ because they would bore the crap out of me.

Give me an xNFP anyday of the week. Who knows by the time the doors open we could come up with the next greatest idea.


----------



## rockthered101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone who would try and boss me around. That would piss me off. Also...anyone who cannot shutup, that would also piss me off.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Just trying to figure out who I would want in that situation generally speaking. Maybe a decent looking girl, who's good at opening elevators, but not _too_ good.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

ESTP, the type most likely to kill one or both of us by trying to escape haphazardly.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd imagine being stuck with an ESFP might be pretty terrible. I don't think I've ever actually met an ESFP that I've really enjoyed hanging out with one on one. I usually get bored of them and start saying ridiculous things just to get a potentially hilarious (to me) reaction out of them. But they just don't get it. So terrible.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually if you want a real solution to the problem from an ESFP, I think it would go more like this:

We'd take whichever elitist snob we got stuck in there with, knocked them out (because they likely mouthed us off at some point or called us stupid, tossed another stereotype at us, you name it...) and toss them upwards with all our mights, and use their heads as a battering ram to desperately try get ourselves the hell out of there by climbing through the top. Oh, and the muzak would drive me just about as insane as they did. Yes, a chance death by explosion would be preferable and if I get to take some jerk with me, great! :crazy:


----------



## LiteratureNerd (Nov 14, 2010)

Napoleptic said:


> Whoever has the smelliest bowel movements...?


NICE. And I concur. And I'll add whoever has the largest because, come on, elevators are small, yo.

I'll admit that I probably couldn't be stuck in one with another INFJ - as some people have said already, INFJs tend to be complainers when they're unhealthy. I had an INFJ friend who complained about the EXACT same thing for hours at a time nearly every day for about three years before I finally exploded. If I were stuck in an elevator with him, touch sensor or no, I'd end up horribly murdering him and hacking up his body. And that would just make the elevator smell even worse. 

Though some of that rage may be the effect of the Fleetwood Mac. ::Shudder::


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac would drive anyone insane I think, let alone constant play *shiver*


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Completely off topic, 
Wouldn't it be fun to change the music in an elevator for fun, and put on something ridiculous and a tad too loud.
Like: 
System of a down's 'Killing in the name of'
or 
'Hot potato' by the wiggles.
:tongue:


----------



## LiteratureNerd (Nov 14, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Fleetwood Mac would drive anyone insane I think, let alone constant play *shiver*


Exactly. Every time I hear Stevie Nicks, I'm reminded of a goat. I don't know how long I can handle that.

Two....three seconds TOPS.


----------



## hoom (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone, though especially anyone who decided to speak.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Kind of off topic but I wonder what type can Mc Guiver us out of the elevator...Probably an NT right? 
As long as I have headphones that I can raise the volume to the max I will be fine with any type...smile and nod smile and nod...it's that simple really 

Oh my I just read the first post! 

Ok so one type of music playing for that long would send me insane and grapes hitting my head constantly would be rather annoying. With my luck ending up stuck in an elevator with a suicide bomber isn't too far fetched haha.

I would want a type that has a zany off the wall sense of humor like me so we can make light of the situation but knows when to shut the hell up...

I guess someone entertaining who will help me forget what a messed up situation we are in but can sense when I need my space and can be quiet for a few hours.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Introverts.

I would die out of boredom before both of us can escape.


----------



## gumisgreat94 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmmmm..... actually I don't think the type would matter to me so much as whether the person was panicking or not. So basically, if I was with some sort of extrovert who was freaking out, i don't think I could handle it..

Eventually I would go insane... My mind would start to deteriorate! All in all we'd both be doomed.

As for the type I would prefer to be with, definitely an NT so that they could get us out of the situation alive (don't think I could do it alone)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

LiteratureNerd said:


> Exactly. Every time I hear Stevie Nicks, I'm reminded of a goat. I don't know how long I can handle that.
> 
> Two....three seconds TOPS.


We used to have these dj's on the radio who would make fun of that but they called her something like frog-throat (don't know why) but they'd start cackling like her and it was amusing as hell. That's the only reason I know who they even are is because I remember that and the annoying song they had at the time, which ever was popular in 1987-ish. It sucked either way...



WickedQueen said:


> Introverts.
> 
> I would die out of boredom before both of us can escape.


Yeah that's why I saw _extreme_ introverts, normal ones are fine as long as we both know our boundaries like me knowing when to stfu or if I'm in a a rotten mood, they should just to leave me alone, don't panic or I'll explode. And if whoever it was was to starting singing along well...I'd do the battering ram thing just for fun then. :laughing: I'm so glad I bring my MP3 with me almost everywhere I go, I could stay sane at least if I got some breaks. Now that I think of it, I could work on my meditation and chant. Maybe become enlightened in a week! Awesome! It _could_ happen...(in my dreams...)


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

An impatient, anxiety ridden, bossy, and whiny person. I don't know what type fits all of those. I'd prefer to be stuck with a ISTP, since they would be more likely to understand the mechanics of the elevator. That way, I probably wouldn't be stuck long and if I was, at least I'd have someone pretty quiet and laid back to be around.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I may be weird, but I think it'd be kind of exciting to get stuck in an elevator. 

Stevie Nicks, however...

The worst types for me would probably be the ESFx and ENFJ. My sister and best friend are these types. I love them, but too much time would kill me. Basically anyone that enjoys talking a lot and especially if it's about things that I frankly don't care about.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I like Fleetwood Mac...:blushed:


----------



## SoftBoiledLife (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm somewhat surprised no one said ISTJ! :shocked:


Then again, I can already visualize how I'd act. I'd sigh, frown, look irritated, glance at my watch, then immediately push down on the emergency button, tell the people on the other side of the communication thingamabobber that I ain't got all day and I'm stuck here with a complete stranger. 


Then I'd at least try to make a conversation. Come up with something at least halfway witty. Oh wait. That's right. ISTJs aren't funny at all. We're all boring, predictable, etc. :crazy:


----------



## SoftBoiledLife (Apr 13, 2010)

portionsforfoxes said:


> I may be weird, but I think it'd be kind of exciting to get stuck in an elevator.
> 
> Stevie Nicks, however...
> 
> The worst types for me would probably be the ESFx and ENFJ. My sister and best friend are these types. I love them, but too much time would kill me. Basically anyone that enjoys talking a lot and especially if it's about things that I frankly don't care about.


Awww, why? I don't mind a little convo every now and then when at the bus stop or elsewhere. Yeah, I do have days where I really don't want to talk to anyone and would rather pound away on Crazy Birds on my phone.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

ESFP male..


----------



## MellyW (Jan 24, 2011)

I think i'd be able to deal with just about any type, but it would be most awkward for me to be stuck with an ESTJ because I find them mostly intimidating, and I always feel like they think i'm incompetent. An ISTJ would probably kick me to death due to my political beliefs. 

I'd probably actually enjoy being stuck with an INTP, provided that I break the ice by geeking out about something.


----------



## zerk10 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmm, I never really mixed well with ESFPs... At all.. So that would be quite a challenge. ISTPs are generally easy to get along with, and I agree of their mechanical comprehension. It'd be at least interesting to see an INFP react to such a situation. An INTJ might be a bit scary on that day... But one of my all-time favorite choices has to be an ISFP. These people are some of the most kind humans I've ever had the pleasure of meeting. If I had to be stuck in an elevator for hours, I'd love the opportunity to befriend one more of these quiet miracles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLightningKid (Oct 14, 2010)

ESxJs would freak me out like crazy. 

I could actually have fun stuck in an elevator with an ENFP, but only for the first few days. After the first few days I would want to blow anyone's head off. Even if they were a fellow ENTP.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone....maybe not another infj though because we would just sit there and wait until the problem was fixed peacefully never knowing the other was probably a infj. haha


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd say an emotionally unstable ESFJ
I might say something stupid and before I know it he'd be hitting me..


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

ESxP because [they're] more likely to sexually assault you.

[Disclaimer: Humor]


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SuperunknownVortex said:


> ESxP because [they're] more likely to sexually assault you.
> 
> *[Disclaimer: Humor]*


Oh I don't know...it might just be true :tongue: :crazy:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

ESTJ because they really scare me D: I also make them really angry so I wouldn't last long!


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

I could do without EXTJs in this situation, mainly because I have a hard time mixing with dominant Te users, but that may be my inferior function speaking.

I don't know why ESXPs are getting a bad rap here, if I'm stuck in an elevator I want to at least have some fun.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

An ESFJ. Just the thought wants makes me annoyed.


----------



## GracieK (Feb 3, 2011)

ENFP's are pretty fun to be stuck with (especially when our A.D.D. Meds wear off). And yes we will be very entertaining.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

xSTJ because they are sticklers for the rules.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SuperunknownVortex said:


> ESxP because [they're] more likely to sexually assault you.
> 
> [Disclaimer: Humor]


That's not humorous at all. Any more stupid comments like that will get the thread closed.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> That's not humorous at all. Any more stupid comments like that will get the thread closed.


I thought it was funny...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arbite said:


> I thought it was funny...


Sexual assault is funny?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Decisions
Decisions

Fleetwood mac..Erm

Another NF might be o.k. We wouldn't get insulted to tell the other to shut the hell up.
Besides, we probably have girly things in our purses for entertainment. We could
do each others nails , maybe do make overs.

NT's...well ..Yawns
SP..SF..any S type, " Shutters "

Hard to say, although i'm thinking INTP..ENTP would be easier to handle.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Sexual assault is funny?


The joke, not the act. Just extreme stereotyping, similar to saying that xNTJ's are psychopathic killers.

Which may or may not be true :mellow:


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Me.:mellow:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone snobbish/elitist or homophobic, or extreamly extroverted or extreamly introverted - closer to the middle = less stress at the circumstances.

Frankly, the person I find it easiest to spend extended periods of time with is an ESFJ friend, I don't really see the issue people have with ESFJs if they're anything like her. She polite, considerate, positive, and has a great sense of humour, it's not like she's uptight, or excessively conventional in the political sense (eg She's very much on the left, politically) - though she's a fairly conventional female in very general terms; family oriented, gets on well with children, doesn't enjoy heavy labour, isn't going out crazy - would rather stay at home with her family, or go out to a cafe to see friends, maybe do some baking, read.


----------



## RemiX (Dec 6, 2010)

The worst type to be stuck in an elevator with is the type that thinks ENTP is the worst type because their asses are about to be btfk'd. To the max.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

RemiX said:


> The worst type to be stuck in an elevator with is the type that thinks ENTP is the worst type because their asses are about to be btfk'd. To the max.


What is btfk'd?


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What is btfk'd?


Butfucked.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

xSFx. I would attempt to talk about something interesting to pass the time, but they wouldn't want to.


----------



## fr33l4nc3 (Jan 23, 2011)

A psychopath of any type obviously ^^

Oh, and if I count out psychopaths then it may be an ESFP... they always distract me when I'm figuring a way out of the place.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

:laughing:

I am going to just play out how I perceive all the people of these actual types I know to act or behave:

ISFJ: She would just laugh at the incident and its irony, she would laugh harder at any perceived anxiety from others. Like a serious case of the giggles. 

INFJ: Why me, why this. Why you, why this. Fuck it. Is this somehow linked to bad karma for not holding the door open for that lady when I was in a hurry yesterday. Somehow this random coincidence of faulty equipment is going to get tied into how she impacted her universe and didn't use the secret that day. 

INFP: The INFPs I know would probably comment on its inconvenience yet sit down and start reading something. If they gain a comfort level with others they may ask someone else of another type having a panic attack a very unrelated obscure riddle. 

ISFP: :laughing: they just start crying, it's an excuse to cry again today. 

ISTP: actually assessing the mechanics of the elevator, when other more boisterous types are debating solutions they will actually interject any answers (An ESTJ will take the idea on as their own). The ISTP might comment to the INFJ or ISFP having panic attacks on how if the main chord snaps everyone dies :laughing:

INTP: I don't know any personally 

ISTJ: Actually I could see the ISTJs I have known using this opportunity to get laid. Offering their jacket to the INFJ in the corner having a melt down.

INTJ: Assessing the situation similar to the ISTP however turning their head back into a book after they established there are enough people involved. Retreating quietly. Maybe at some point throwing out witty one liner quips to the more flamboyant people trying to take on savior roles. They will likely be the one to pick up the phone and look for number to the elevator company and call directly.

ENTJ: They would simply organize those soliciting problem solutions by quizzing them on their logic. Some how people are answering to the ENTJ interviewing them. This person will not actually offer the direct solutions themselves but just organize who is equipped to solve the issue. For some reason despite no one being under their direct authority those hashing out a plan or discussion on this will still answer to this person. 

ESTJ: They are probably stepping on everyone's toes. It's likely if they are not trying to speak over the ENTJ they are passing time by interrogating people on their personal world views and tell them why they are a heathen. They might yell shut up to the ISFP

ENTP: They can't decide whether they want to actually be an asset and help problem solve or take the opportunity of everyone being stuck in an elevator with them to try out some new jokes. This is an easy test run for amateur comedy night. They may mess with the lighting just to razz up the anxiety levels on a few.

ESTP: Probably either really angry, or horny. If not angry, and doesn't ask everyone if they have ever had an orgy on an elevator very likely to search for who is most willing to have public sex. While the ESTJ is attempting to assert their dominance and taking things painstakingly serious and probably hindering the issue. The ESTP might walk over to the buttons and push the red button. Yay now we have a reason to push this button. Okay back to screwing. 

ENFJ: Is probably agreeing with the INFJ about the symbolism involved. However they choose to capitalize on this and use their life coaching skills. Never mind no one signed up for a life coach. Your going to get one. With any luck the ISFP garners the ENFJs attention. Don't be fooled by ISFPs tears ENFJ thinks they have an all knowing upper hand but they are now the ISFPs lil bitch. 

ESFJ: They are definitely letting you know how much this impacts their family. After they make sure everyone knows how much their family means to them (even though no one asked) they will calm down. They will probably force someone to look at photos from their last vacation.

ESFP: They pull out their flask. They probably bend over for the ESTP. Then they pass out. 

ENFP: They are using this opportunity to spread awareness of a deeply held belief. Outside that they are trolling. They could be leading on the ISTJ


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

ESFJs feel obligated to talk if you're in the same room as them and they just state the obvious so they're uninteresting to listen to


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Sensational said:


> INFJ: Why me, why this. Why you, why this. Fuck it. Is this somehow linked to bad karma for not holding the door open for that lady when I was in a hurry yesterday. Somehow this random coincidence of faulty equipment is going to get tied into how she impacted her universe and didn't use the secret that day.


:tongue:

"*sighs* I knew I should have believed my hunch and stayed home."


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ESFJ, because I'll then most likely be subjected to pointless conversation.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Any type that would have a panic attack and get hysterical


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Enfj


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Any chaotic type that starts talking bullshit. I'll get instant annoyed..


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

Sensational said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I am going to just play out how I perceive all the people of these actual types I know to act or behave:
> 
> INFJ: Why me, why this. Why you, why this. Fuck it. Is this somehow linked to bad karma for not holding the door open for that lady when I was in a hurry yesterday. Somehow this random coincidence of faulty equipment is going to get tied into how she impacted her universe and didn't use the secret that day.



Not me, LOL! 
I am the "well at least we have elevators, imagine living in a world where only stairs exist!" kinda person. All of the reasons to be grateful to be in an elevator that day even if it didn't work out ideally ... "at least there's not sharks outside the elevator like in that movie." 
After a while I'd start rambling on about vaguely related topics I've read interesting stories about, just to try to add a distraction for those who may be feeling anxious or bored. 
Then due to mouth being open for a change, I accidentally verbally vomit my most recent ponderings on... whatever I've been pondering. 

While the ISFJ I know is the one who most of that attempted distraction is usually aimed at... because she's pacing the floor like a cooped up tiger banging her fists against the wall and shouting that it's taking SO LONG (after 5 mins), because she can FEEL every passing moment slipping by and she has a mental list of 6,000 other things she wants to be doing that day. She also badly needs a cigarette.

The only for-sure ESTP I've known would have actually talked to people to get to know them for a change as a last resort of entertainment, lol. Or maybe you're right and that's just a come-on, haha.

My INTP brother would be sitting half comatose spread out against one wall, possibly scratching himself in inappropriate places and earning sharp rebukes from ISFJ who needs all of the room to pace and scream.

My INFP neighbor, who has some sort of mood disorder I'm pretty sure because she's the most negative INFP I've encountered (I like the chirpy ones a lot)... she would be moaning every last one of her life complaints at length, randomly hopping from one to another... and nevermind the glaring incongruity in the decisions she makes (if you hate him that much why live with him, ect.) Or the stories she tells (this is the thousandth time you've been packing to leave for Colorado, we can't possibly take you seriously about it anymore.

And... those ENFPs are busy just being flirty with everyone and trying not to let each one see the attention given the others, lol. 

Now my ISFP friend... she's the coolest... she'd probably get a really chill smile on her face, sit down Indian style in her cheery little corner, and pull out her pipe. LOLOL.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

a human, rather be stuck with a monkey


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

ESFP, I can just imagine the amount of blabbering already..


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Type doesn't matter, just want the tallest. I'm using all my randomly accrued, multi-tasking, short-attention span knowledge that I have gained over the years to get out of the friggin' elevator. I need someone's shoulders to stand on when I climb out. Extra points if you carry a Swiss Army Knife - we might need two.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Sensational said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I am going to just play out how I perceive all the people of these actual types I know to act or behave:
> 
> ...


Nada for this rendition except for the why the hell and then fuck it. I would calmly be trying to get everyone to calm down while making some suggestions, because I would want to get the hell out of there!
Nada for the panic attack during the event (even though, I “personally” will become a bit pale; I’m a little bit claustrophobic due to childhood event... fell off a low to the floor bed and managed to get stuck underneath and remain there waiting for someone to get me out on many of mornings.) 

~~~~~~~~

ENFJ would be my answer to the OP


----------



## Infinatewonderment (Oct 15, 2017)

esfj or esfp 
My mom is an esfj and tends to make stressful situation 10000000% more stressful. 
My sister in law is and esfp- she is the same but adds hyperventilating for the dramatics.


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

EXxJ


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

EXFJ, to much anxiety for me.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

So much hate for the ESFJs. :frustrating:

Anyway, my mom's an INTJ and we get along great, but even so, I think I'd drive 99.9% of the INTJs in the world crazy and they'd tell me to shut up and then I'd be upset the rest of the time.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Thinker death staring at me


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I could probably tolerate any type except another infp or an infj.


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

Why do people find is so annoying to be stuck with ExFJ I would actually feel so good after calming them down 
I mean come on these guys are Fe dominant *FE* the most awesome function of them all they're probably worried about you more than they're worried about themselves 

Honestly tho I could tolerate anyone


----------

